
BitFS Bitcoin-powered File System - bitfs
https://bitfs.co/
======
officialjunk
having trouble uploading a ~4mb jpg: "413 Request Entity Too Large"

also, you apparently need to contribute BTC in order to upload: "You have
insufficient funds to upload 66.0 kB."

~~~
officialjunk
if you are wondering how to download, like i was, try downloading something
first. after that you will effectively be "logged in" and have access to
upload.

------
simlevesque
That is sick ! I really like it ! When will you opensource it ?

